# What country is everyone from? (Fun Thread)



## DutchMuch (26 Jan 2019)

So i know im not the only non UK member here, (if i am i will be upset haha) 

So i wanted to know just exactly where everyone is from? In a non creepy way of course... 




If it wasn't obvious already, I am from America (USA)!


----------



## Edvet (26 Jan 2019)

You do know this
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/memberMap/


----------



## DutchMuch (26 Jan 2019)

Edvet said:


> You do know this
> https://www.ukaps.org/forum/memberMap/






Thats why i ask LOL


----------



## Edvet (26 Jan 2019)

Lol it worked when i linked it.......


----------



## Ady34 (26 Jan 2019)

Doesn’t work for me either


----------



## Tim Harrison (26 Jan 2019)

Aww, Ed you've broken it 

Try this instead ...


----------



## DutchMuch (26 Jan 2019)

aw not to many from Merica'

or brazil???

i gotta add my information to this map NOW- do you need my credit card #?

ok seriously though brb going to add myself to map lol


----------



## DutchMuch (26 Jan 2019)

crap nvm i cant find where to add myself, + i cant see the map?... hmm...


----------



## nakaKon (27 Jan 2019)

Yeah i tried the link  and it not working for me as well..

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMuch (27 Jan 2019)

lmao this thread went from 

Fun idea -> tech support


----------



## Onoma1 (28 Jan 2019)

Nope doesn't work for me either (on an android) ...perhaps it isn't configured for use on a mobile?


----------



## nakaKon (28 Jan 2019)

DutchMuch said:


> lmao this thread went from
> 
> Fun idea -> tech support


Lol yeah xd

 btw I am from hong Kong 

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeus. (28 Jan 2019)

Olympus not on the map


----------



## Onoma1 (28 Jan 2019)

For some reason google maps doesn't show any of your temples!


----------



## Fiske (2 Apr 2019)

Zeus. said:


> Olympus not on the map


Olympus Mons... You're from Mars?!


----------



## DutchMuch (4 Apr 2019)

Fiske said:


> Olympus Mons... You're from Mars?!


didn't expect this bump, awesome, haha


----------

